# Canon Pixma Pro9000 Mark II



## tunaucf (Oct 24, 2010)

I going to print about 200 4x6 picture for a wedding. I'm using a canon pixma pro9000 mark ii for this job. I don't know how much of   Canon CLI-8 8-Color Multipack Ink should I stock up for this job. Recommendation is greatly appreciated. Is there alternative ink pack that would do the job and cheaper than canon CLI-8 8-color pack?


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 24, 2010)

It would be much cheaper to have them printed by a third party...  Or do you have to print them on-site?

I don't know that you'll be able to find an alternative to the Canon ink tanks...

I don't have that printer, but assuming that the tanks are comparable in size to other Pixma printers, I think 3 of each color would do it, so bring 4-5 just in case...


----------



## MarkF48 (Oct 25, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> It would be much cheaper to have them printed by a third party...


+1.... When I was shooting weddings this type of printing got sent out. It simply wasn't economical to use my own printer.

The problem with stocking up on multipack of the ink tanks is not all colors get used up at the same rate, so you'll end up with a bunch of spare tanks. They'll get used eventually, but you will be buying individual tanks along the way.


----------



## tunaucf (Oct 25, 2010)

I need to print on-site. Canon OEM is expensive. I need to buy generic replacement. Any thoughts?


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 25, 2010)

I know that it is possible to refill the tanks (or possibly buy empty ones?) with cheaper ink - but I have no idea how to do it, or where to get the ink...

I would be worried about the color accuracy and/or archival qualities of any alternative ink...  Not necessarily saying the cheaper ink will be crap, but it's definitely something that I would look into before using it.

I have never seen non-Canon ink tanks for Canon printers...  The design is probably patented to prevent other manufacturers from making them...  (Just guessing)


----------



## dl4449 (Oct 25, 2010)

You might check out this site
Cost of Inkjet Printing Details

Cost of Inkjet Printing Report Canon Pro9000 Pro9500

*Down at the bottom of the page there is a link for test details*

Looks like 200 8x10 = 10.48 Cartridge's

Troy


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 26, 2010)

Inkjet printers are not suited to the job, dye sub is the way to go for event printing. H


----------

